# Game Cam on sale at MidwayUSA



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I only have 1 game cam so far, and this one has a lower resolution but the price is good, it's $49 on sale at Midway and I looked it up on Amazon and eBay as well and there it's $82 and $90

I can't testify to this brand or model yet, I will comment after I receive it, but I DO trust Larry Potterfield and MidwayUSA. They run a pretty good store and I've had a lot of good buying experiences with them. They ship sloooooooooooow, but they are good to deal with otherwise. This camera appears to have a $1 shipping fee, I had two other items still in my cart I'd forgotten about so I let them ride with too, and they were marked as free on over $25 order.

midway http://www.midwayusa.com/product/60...cm_mmc=pe_weekly-_-hotbuy-_-primos-_-20151204

amazon http://smile.amazon.com/Primos-Work...&keywords=primos+workhorse+trail+camera+-+3mp

ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Primos-3-MP...292875?hash=item2c9fb9768b:g:RkoAAOSwDNdVyK65


----------

